# Rollers Amish Bread and sandwees!



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

36600492584_32817539a7_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2017






Recipe here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173532/rollers-on-the-roll













36600494844_659b4ba1bd_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2017


















36640459133_5b55cb4836_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2017


















37310244741_6c6decf94d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2017


















37310240951_cf825352e4_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2017






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome Case!

It doesn't get much better than that!

Judy & I are bread junkies & those 2 loaves just look fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome Case!
> 
> It doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. Rollers recipe is pretty tasty. For some reason out of four loaf pans we own we only had one in the cupboard. The rustic loaf I seasoned with garlic powder, sea salt and Italian seasoning. Think I need some pasta or beans to go with it!


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> SmokinAl said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Case!
> ...


Case that looks great I still struggle getting the bread to stay soft for a day Points I vote Menudo

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Sep 25, 2017)

good looking stuff there dirt


----------



## b-one (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks tasty,I love grilled cheese!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks great.

Cant beat a simple recipe like Rollers.

I need to make more.  Its been awhile.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 26, 2017)

Awe man that looks fantastic and right now bread is not in my diet so eat a slice for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 26, 2017)

That looks great Case! Point. B


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2017)

griz400 said:


> good looking stuff there dirt





b-one said:


> Looks tasty,I love grilled cheese!





c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Cant beat a simple recipe like Rollers.
> 
> I need to make more.  Its been awhile.





HalfSmoked said:


> Awe man that looks fantastic and right now bread is not in my diet so eat a slice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BDSkelly said:


> That looks great Case! Point. B


Thanks everyone! This recipe is good and easy. Glad to be getting back into bread making temps. Going to be making bread of some sort at least once a week.


----------

